# Weighing Bearded dragon?



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

I like to weigh all my lizards once a month, usually just use some Kitchen scales, but my Bearded dragon is too big for them now... so how do people weigh larger lizards like this?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Diamondback (Aug 29, 2009)

stuart87 said:


> I like to weigh all my lizards once a month, usually just use some Kitchen scales, but my Bearded dragon is too big for them now... so how do people weigh larger lizards like this?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


I weigh my beardies and my snakes using a pillow case and a set of ruben heaton fishing scales like these 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=r...4UP2dHK2W0QWvi4CwAw#biv=i|0;d|o78TRETHCXX8SM:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought my battery powered flat panel weighing scales from Aldia few weeks back. They were about £8/9 if I remember correctly and work like a charm for my beardy. I don't know whether they'd still have them in stock mind.


----------



## wingzero (Oct 18, 2012)

you can use the same scale, just be something like a box or tray on the scale, then zero the scale, then put the bearded dragon in/on the box/tray


----------

